# Free knitting and crochet patterns from ALIZE Turkey



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

sharing the link

http://www.alize.gen.tr/index_en.php?is=pattern

Enjoy.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

jack pot thank you :thumbup:


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Thank you very much. All patterns are beautiful. &#128516;


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Agree with both posts above...thanks so much for sharing..


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Such nice patterns...if I could only understand them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Umm ... has anyone actually _looked_ the brief texts that purport to be the patterns? They make Drops' patterns look very detailed! Oh, that's when there *is* a pattern available for the photo; not all photos have patterns. Maybe they're still working on it?
Check how many don't have a PDF or any other means of getting to the pattern:
http://www.alize.gen.tr/index_en.php?is=model_detay&ana_id=52&alt_id=294

Would _you_ tackle such patterns as these two?

http://www.alize.gen.tr/upload/139719794410d_mdl123_i.pdf

http://www.alize.gen.tr/upload/139703314412d_mdl62_i.pdf


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Beautiful yarns, can you please tell me how to find the prices on them or how to order.
Many thanks Helen


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

They read a lot like the Adriafil patterns. But even they include a picture and schematic with the written pattern. 

My adventurous spirit would have to be high to try these. I just may though...


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

This one is in UK
http://rkmwools.co.uk/wool_shop.php?store_cat_id=1&nav_id=1


Helen Hawkins said:


> Beautiful yarns, can you please tell me how to find the prices on them or how to order.
> Many thanks Helen


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Yikes, I just looked at one of the shawl patterns. Jessica Jeanne you're right. Not sure I'm up to tackling these right now.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

pin_happy said:


> sharing the link
> 
> http://www.alize.gen.tr/index_en.php?is=pattern
> 
> Enjoy.


These patterns are beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

What a beautiful collection of patterns, thanks!


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

Very nice to look work to look at but can anyone here actually follow these patterns?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

edmondp said:


> Very nice to look work to look at but can anyone here actually follow these patterns?


Probably, but more to the point would be to ask if anyone _wants_ to try.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

pin_happy said:


> This one is in UK
> http://rkmwools.co.uk/wool_shop.php?store_cat_id=1&nav_id=1


Thank you !!!!!


----------

